# I'm So Impressed



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I hooked up with a new dog trainer at the park yesterday, She invited me to join her at the Agility course today with Zeke...
I knew he has some training in Agility by his previous owner, but I had absolutely NO Idea how good he was... Until today.
WOW!!! This guy nailed it!! I was completely the weak link, It was my first time, and many of the commands for the obstacle's were different than
the ones he was trained with... I talked to Amanda, Zeke's previous owner and got the corrections, and some coaching. Tomorrow we go again...
I promised Zeke I would do better. I get to take Pearl... so she can be the cheer leader. OMGosh, it was So much Fun!!:grin


----------

